# ヽ(○･▽･○)ﾉﾞ [ B U N S T E L L E ' S  R L C  C O M M I S S I O N S ] ♥ [CLOSED] AUCTION



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2015)

*ヽ(○･▽･○)ﾉﾞ [ B U N S T E L L E ' S  R L C  C O M M I S S I O N S ] ♥ [CLOSED] AUCTION*







♫ *O P E N* / C L O S E D ♪

; hi, i'm bunstelle, bunneh, or just claire. i use a wacom tablet and sai to draw. photoshop cs5 is what i use to do small animations. i love both pixel art and regular art - my mood changes a lot. pastel and properly saturated colors are my fav. ; 

A R T D U M P


Spoiler:


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2015)

THIGH UP ✮



Spoiler:  













THIGH UP SKETCH ✮



Spoiler:  










CHIBI ✮


Spoiler:  











CHIBI SKETCH ✮


Spoiler:  











BABBY ✮


Spoiler:


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2015)

PREFERRED PAYMENT: *♫ P A Y P A L* / T B T ♪


THIGH UP ✮
▶ $20 closed

THIGH UP SKETCH ✮
▶ $15 closed

CHIBI ✮
▶ $10

CHIBI SKETCH ✮ closed
▶ $5

BABBY ✮ closed
▶  $3​

***SKETCHES IN COLOR ARE +100 TBT EXTRA***


***SKETCHES IN COLOR ARE FREE IF PAID IN USD***


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2015)

RULES ✮
▶ Pay everything first, upfront
▶ Be respectful and patient
▶ Rushed commissions = pay extra
▶ Write the emoji in the title in extra if you read the rules
▶ Limited slots
▶ No furries, muscles, boys or elderly ; anthro OK

*O*C REF(S) ✮ 
*S*TYLE ✮
*E*XTRA INFO ✮
*A*MOUNT ✮


```
[SIZE=1][COLOR="#D3D3D3"][B][COLOR="#33cccc"]O[/COLOR][/B]C REF(S) [COLOR="#33cccc"]✮[/COLOR] 
[B][COLOR="#33cccc"]S[/COLOR][/B]TYLE [COLOR="#33cccc"]✮[/COLOR]
[B][COLOR="#33cccc"]E[/COLOR][/B]XTRA INFO [COLOR="#33cccc"]✮[/COLOR]
[B][COLOR="#33cccc"]A[/COLOR][/B]MOUNT [COLOR="#33cccc"]✮[/COLOR]
[/SIZE][/COLOR]
```


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2015)

Wait


----------



## piichinu (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe one more


----------



## piichinu (Jan 30, 2015)

Post


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

alright post have fu n idrc


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm already having lots of fun.


----------



## Royce (Jan 31, 2015)

How much for those KAWAII Of the mayors?​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

[rave music in distance]


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

idk should i edit

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> I'm already having lots of fun.





Royce said:


> How much for those KAWAII Of the mayors?​



woah where di d u guys come from


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> woah where di d u guys come from



Pssh like I wouldn't be lurking your sexy thread.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

My thread editing skills are good


----------



## Royce (Jan 31, 2015)

Its so Kakakakaka *Kawaii!*


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

Ooh btw what did u mean by ur question


----------



## Royce (Jan 31, 2015)

How much for a sketch of my mayor :3


----------



## Skeol (Jan 31, 2015)

Omg I was so confused about the spoilers
eeek

goodluck, lovely art. ;v;


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you love your art too ;7;

I'm not sure yet Royce!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm gonna have to save up so I can get some kawaii art.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

no u are auto-rejected


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Omg rude ;w;
I'm gonna have someone else order for me then.


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

OOOH SNAP


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

I GOT A YOSHI LEG IM LOW ON TBT NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

EGG*


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> I GOT A YOSHI LEG IM LOW ON TBT NOW
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EGG*



The struggle is real


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

buuunii said:


> The struggle is real



i only nEED TO GET 9 MORE

- - - Post Merge - - -

WITH THAT IN MIND EVERYONE SOULD GET SKETCHES


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> i only nEED TO GET 9 MORE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WITH THAT IN MIND EVERYONE SOULD GET SKETCHES



*gets in Line*


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

IM DRAWING UR ZOMBIE BOY RN I JUST DONT KNOW POSES


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> IM DRAWING UR ZOMBIE BOY RN I JUST DONT KNOW POSES



Literally he can be all crooked and floating in the air bruh
He's a zombie and zombies do that stuff eheheh


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I would get sketches but I never have enough TBT for like anything. 
Plus I'm not a famous artist that just reels in the wealthses.
AND NO ONE BUYS AT MY SHOP WHY DOES LIFE HATE MEEE


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

2 bad

@buuuunii







i tried to make his hands and arms mangled ;-; also i sorta failed at the blood T^T i hope its ok still...


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> 2 bad
> 
> @buuuunii
> 
> ...


(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
Yaaaaaaas


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you! ;7;


----------



## buuunii (Jan 31, 2015)

He looks so awkward and adorable ugh bun ugh yes thank you ugh


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2015)

OC REF(S) ✮ http://sta.sh/227se5f43jk7
STYLE ✮ rose child
EXTRA INFO ✮  (is it okay if she doesn't hold a rose?)
PAYMENT METHOD ✮ 300tbt


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

Sure Sure, accepted!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Sure Sure, accepted!



yayy would you like bells before or after? o:


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

Before please >W< gotta add The rules in soon


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Before please >W< gotta add The rules in soon



woo sent 
thanks~


----------



## Royce (Jan 31, 2015)

OC REF(S) 



Spoiler: ref






STYLE ✮ thigh up sketch 
EXTRA INFO  he can be just standing and can he be holding a pinwheel looking happy  (and pastelializr him lol )
PAYMENT METHOD tbt


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

accepted ~

did a ittle of fii pon's style so im going to change my examples soon


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

The pinwheel I made looked bad, so i gave him a yoyo instead xD Is that okay?


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

Its ok  but can it be a yellow umbrella then? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I use it for my signature? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

HTML Code:
*O*C REF(S)  
*S*TYLE Chibi - with Colour?
*E*XTRA INFO can his shirt have a more pastel light Colour and the ribbon is bigger? And he is holding a yellow umbrella  (can he be thinner (lol) he's also wearing a school cap thing lol and his shirt has buttons. Like a button shirt.
*A*MOUNT 400 tbt
(̿▀̿ ̿Ĺ̯̿̿▀̿ ̿)̄


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 1, 2015)

i want one but so poor ;-;


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 1, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮ Mayor reference : { x }
*S*TYLE ✮ Babby
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ ✮
*A*MOUNT ✮ 300 BTB


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

Accepted ~ @royce i will do the fixings when i can ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

PICKUP MC4PROS


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

Yay I'm obsessed it's your art!!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>



I'm gonna die of how cute this is


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

AHHHHH SQUEEAAL CUUUUUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

*(•͈⌔•͈⑅)*

//casually spends all my money on you


*O*C REF(S) ✮




*S*TYLE ✮ chibi sketch, colored
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ no glasses. Also can she be waving one hand, the other behind her, and be blushing
*A*MOUNT ✮ 4OO



*O*C REF(S) ✮ 




*S*TYLE ✮ Babby
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ no need for blood :>
*A*MOUNT ✮ 3OO


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

THanks you two ///v\\\

struggle with pants

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg u are accepted i love ur mayor. and zombie boy is a fun challenge


----------



## buuunii (Feb 1, 2015)

//cries River of tears

THANK
Your style
I just
Can't
Ugh


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

i wanna use it in my signature  can you resize the height to 200?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

Royce said:


> i wanna use it in my signature  can you resize the height to 200?



Yep I can, hold on!

- - - Post Merge - - -

aagh sorry it keeps messing up the quality...


----------



## Royce (Feb 1, 2015)

can i ask someone to resize it ?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

Royce said:


> can i ask someone to resize it ?



sure






[inconsistency intensifies] i love drawing girls QwQ


----------



## Royce (Feb 2, 2015)

*ITS SO PASTELY AND CUTE!!*
Also the size has been changed, does it look good?


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SWEET BABY JEZUZ
what happened to her leg ahaha
YAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮ http://imgur.com/Qac94lg
*S*TYLE ✮ CHIBI SKETCH
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ None
*A*MOUNT ✮ 300 BTB


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

buuunii said:


> OH SWEET BABY JEZUZ
> what happened to her leg ahaha
> YAAAAAAAAAS



Glad you like it! And that's just the leg shading because it's bent backwards xD



Royce said:


> *ITS SO PASTELY AND CUTE!!*
> Also the size has been changed, does it look good?



It looks great ;W;

@kesttang accepted


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

aah i just thought the wings would fit her really well xD if not u have both versions!! ;w; hope you like it

actually i have a ton of versions here are all 4: http://sta.sh/219i7grgxvhf?edit=1

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> aah i just thought the wings would fit her really well xD if not u have both versions!! ;w; hope you like it
> 
> actually i have a ton of versions here are all 4: http://sta.sh/219i7grgxvhf?edit=1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Ahhh, you're awesome! Omg, I love that style. Could you color it for 100 BTB please? Thank you! I'll send you the BTB right now. It's 400 BTB total.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

LOOIT MA BBY AHHH LOVE IT


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Ahhh, you're awesome! Omg, I love that style. Could you color it for 100 BTB please? Thank you! I'll send you the BTB right now. It's 400 BTB total.



Sure sure, I'll color it ;w; do you want the wings or nah?



buuunii said:


> LOOIT MA BBY AHHH LOVE IT



YEAH I WAS INSPIRED BY YOUR MINI CHIBIS AND MADE THIS http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/033/b/8/test_by_bunstelle-d8geu36.png


----------



## buuunii (Feb 2, 2015)

OH MA GOD WHAT EVEN
THANK *lays down and cries*


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Sure sure, I'll color it ;w; do you want the wings or nah?
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH I WAS INSPIRED BY YOUR MINI CHIBIS AND MADE THIS http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2015/033/b/8/test_by_bunstelle-d8geu36.png



I think she wants it to look "realistic". Lol, she's picky. I guess I have to go without wings this time. Thank you for the thoughts though. I really do appreciate it! Thank you! : D


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahhhh I didn't even notice your shop ;w; I posted my ref in your freebie thread saying I'd pay, but should I just post it here instead then? c:


----------



## piichinu (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes please!! It's for a chibi right? The price on my thread was 600 and I made it more expensive here so Ill keep it at 600 for you^^

thigh up sketch example!! ;v;


Spoiler:  










fs: http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2015/033/f/d/kitty_by_bunstelle-d8gf254.png


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Yes please!! It's for a chibi right? The price on my thread was 600 and I made it more expensive here so Ill keep it at 600 for you^^



Ahhh tysm!! c: bless <3333

*O*C REF(S) ✮ Venice from here: {x} 
*S*TYLE ✮ Thigh up please!
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ A little info about her can be found here: {x}
*A*MOUNT ✮ 600 yes?


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Accepted ~ @royce i will do the fixings when i can ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> PICKUP MC4PROS



OMG THAT IS ADORABLE! Thank you!! <333 ; w ; sending btbtb ~


----------



## kesttang (Feb 4, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>



I will send the additional 100 BTB over right now. Thank you very much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is weird... I tried to send you the 100 BTB but it said that I don't have enough? I'll wait and see if they fix the glitch later...


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>



This is too freakin' cute xD


----------



## piichinu (Feb 5, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhh tysm!! c: bless <3333
> 
> *O*C REF(S) ✮ Venice from here: {x}
> *S*TYLE ✮ Thigh up please!
> ...



The thread was for chibis. I made that one a thigh up by accident. So the chibi would be 600. LEMME know if you don't want it anymore


----------



## piichinu (Feb 9, 2015)

okay im back... updated theme song too ;  ) wonk

drawing comms now...

- - - Post Merge - - -



kesttang said:


> I will send the additional 100 BTB over right now. Thank you very much!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is weird... I tried to send you the 100 BTB but it said that I don't have enough? I'll wait and see if they fix the glitch later...



i think u already sent the +100 xD

you commissioned before the prices were raised


----------



## oreo (Feb 9, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮


Spoiler



*Allan*




Please draw him with a tan skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and black pants instead of the chino pants. ^_^

*Betty*






*S*TYLE ✮ 2x chibi sketches + colored
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ May you draw them holding hands together or interacting in some way? ^_^
*A*MOUNT ✮ 1000 tbt


----------



## piichinu (Feb 9, 2015)

accepted ;w;


----------



## oreo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> accepted ;w;



I'm sending the 1000 tbt now. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent! ~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> The thread was for chibis. I made that one a thigh up by accident. So the chibi would be 600. LEMME know if you don't want it anymore



oops i didnt see this ;w; yesyes that's fine!!! <333


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 10, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮ x x 
*S*TYLE ✮ Thigh up sketch + colored 
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ Here is a little description about her, let me know if you need more info about her clothes or something ^^
EDIT: hair like in this please 
*A*MOUNT ✮ 800TBT


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, this is trolling me xD 

A little bump then :3


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

*O*C REF(S)



Spoiler:  







 ✮ 
*S*TYLE chibi colored✮
*E*XTRA INFO Just draw the guy in the pic, not Weavile. If it's alright with you, could you draw him in knight armor holding a flag of Norway? If that's too difficult, you can just draw him in the outfit provided. "▶ Write the emoji in the title in extra if you read the rules" I don't know what emoji??  ♥?✮
*A*MOUNT 500TBT+10TBT tip✮


----------



## piichinu (Feb 18, 2015)

guys i am back i am so sorry!! i should have a snow day tomorrow so im going to slack off for school and get to work now ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnee said:


> guys i am back i am so sorry!! i should have a snow day tomorrow so im going to slack off for school and get to work now ;w;



@the two of you up there - if you still want it i hope you dont mind waiting until i finish at least two drawings, which should be today? ? if not, it's fine ;u; i just dont want to get overwhelmed and create a super long wait for u guys T-T


----------



## fup10k (Feb 18, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮ here and here
*S*TYLE ✮ chibi colored
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ it's this emoji right?  ♥
*A*MOUNT ✮ 700tbt? is that right? haha


----------



## tobi! (Feb 18, 2015)

I can wait. Just let me know when to send tbt!


----------



## soki (Feb 19, 2015)

man i would like to order here one day.


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 19, 2015)

I can wait, no rush at all :3


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

thanks guys!! gonna finish up chibis ;v; i have a bad habit of drawing the head + hair and then not the body


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

haha cx Oki, then sending payment!^^


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Spoiler: milkbae


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

OH. MY. GAWD.

ded.

from the cuteness @@


----------



## oreo (Feb 21, 2015)

wooooooooooooowoooowowowowowow
tysm hun, i love it c':


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

@Snapdragon:






sorry stuff that isnt a sketch takes me a while @-@;;


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>





Bunnee said:


> @Snapdragon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O
M
G
This is so cute ; o ;
*dies*


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> *O*C REF(S)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can take your commission now! please send tbt <3


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> @Snapdragon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THANK YOU BUNNEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I LOVES LOVES LOVES IT


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> i can take your commission now! please send tbt <3



sent bells!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Spoiler: mayorgong


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 21, 2015)

Been a while since I lurked this thread heh.

Sexy art as always <3


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Spoiler: mayorgong



awwwww so adorablblble ;; THANK YOU SO MUCH! ; 3 ;


all the drawings are so fluffy ovo


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm just wondering will you be able to take my commission after you are done with the others?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Spoiler: norski











ok im closing chibis, seriously im not very good at them and theyre getting too inconsistent. sorry guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Been a while since I lurked this thread heh.
> 
> Sexy art as always <3



thx v much



MayorGong said:


> awwwww so adorablblble ;; THANK YOU SO MUCH! ; 3 ;
> 
> 
> all the drawings are so fluffy ovo



glad you like it, yup i love the fluff ;u;


fup10k said:


> I'm just wondering will you be able to take my commission after you are done with the others?



yes, im going to be changing this to "open" in a few minutes ;v; - i know it says chibis are closed, but you asked before, so if thats what you were planning on commissioning, thats ok!


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Spoiler: norski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



\( ﾟ◡ﾟ)/



Spoiler:


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

/lurks


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

ALRIGHT open now ♥


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> \( ﾟ◡ﾟ)/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



+1000000000

*lurking again but just if I can*


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> ALRIGHT open now ♥



I've been meaning to commission a chibi from you and I didn't realize you would close them. ;; Do you think you'll ever open chibis again? c:


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I've been meaning to commission a chibi from you and I didn't realize you would close them. ;; Do you think you'll ever open chibis again? c:



hopefully, im going to try and be more consistent with them, u can probably tell how different they are Dx and i think people dont like that but they wont say anything


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

no chibi sketches?? ;w;


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> hopefully, im going to try and be more consistent with them, u can probably tell how different they are Dx and i think people dont like that but they wont say anything



no, no! They're super cute! :> It's good to take a break and maybe you'll feel confident in selling art (even though your chibis will always be A++++).


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Spoiler: norski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I was planning on a chibi  just because I want the smaller size haha ;3;


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> Yes I was planning on a chibi  just because I want the smaller size haha ;3;



okay, thats fine >u< you can fill out the form if you still want it



MC4pros said:


> no, no! They're super cute! :> It's good to take a break and maybe you'll feel confident in selling art (even though your chibis will always be A++++).



thank you! i will try to make them better in the meantime



buuunii said:


> no chibi sketches?? ;w;



nope ;;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮ here and here
*S*TYLE ✮ chibi colored
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ it's this emoji right?  ♥
*A*MOUNT ✮ 700tbt? is that right? haha


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

accepted!

--

you know, i think whats bothering me are the chibi sketches.. like i normally dont sketch so im kinda forcing myself to do it? and to make it worse im not so great at chibis. maybe ill just close the sketch option for chibis


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope its fine if I order other (and if the order its good) ヽ(○･▽･○)ﾉﾞ if not, I understand ^^

*OC*x ✮ 
*S*TYLE COLORED THIGH UP SKETCH ✮
 ✮
*E*XTRA INFO  Hair a ligthly grey, please ^^ You can find more information here (little boy). Also, may could he hold a jester mask (like the one in the ACNL it's fine) covering part of his mouth or on the left side of the head (but the eyes visibles?).  ✮
*A*MOUNT  800TBT✮


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> Hope its fine if I order other (and if the order its good) ヽ(○･▽･○)ﾉﾞ if not, I understand ^^
> 
> *O*x ✮
> *S*TYLE Chibi colored ✮
> ...



sorryyy chibis closed q.q


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

Ohh true, I dont know what I was thinking, sorry 
I edited it, hope now its fine :3


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

seeee im better with girls + no sketch

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> Ohh true, I dont know what I was thinking, sorry
> I edited it, hope now its fine :3



im very very sorry again, butttt im going to stop drawing boys ;A; my apologies im going to go update the rules now :c


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> seeee im better with girls + no sketch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think I'm gonna dieeeeeee ;a; it's SOOOO CUTE OH MY GOSH! will you be willing to do another one like that for my second mayor?? ;a; I can pay rlc if you'd rather,  I'm just so in loooove


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I think I'm gonna dieeeeeee ;a; it's SOOOO CUTE OH MY GOSH! will you be willing to do another one like that for my second mayor?? ;a; I can pay rlc if you'd rather,  I'm just so in loooove



could you pm me with the mayor's ref? ;w;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> could you pm me with the mayor's ref? ;w;



I'll pm you once I'm home ;3; I'm at work right now haha.  Thank you!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I'll pm you once I'm home ;3; I'm at work right now haha.  Thank you!



thats fine, take your time ^^


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 21, 2015)

Its okey ;w; thank you anyway! ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

Do you still offer these? :0





If so, how much cuz I'd really love one done like that of my mayor ^^


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

Could you give me a link to SAI I have a wacom tablet too but I do not know where to download it, there are so many websites and I do not want to download the wrong one that could mess up my computer

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> Do you still offer these? :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bunnnii does those not Bunnee she has a commission page open right now  in the museum


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 21, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Could you give me a link to SAI I have a wacom tablet too but I do not know where to download it, there are so many websites and I do not want to download the wrong one that could mess up my computer
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ohh, the person who's mayor that is said Bunnee xD

Sorry about that!!
Your stuff is cute though. Once I earn more TBT I'll def be back to get some art from you!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) ✮ 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___ 
Either one of my OCs from here.
*S*TYLE ✮
Chibi
*E*XTRA INFO ✮
This one? ✮
*A*MOUNT ✮700


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> *O*C REF(S) ✮
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?219730-Draw-my-mayor-OCs-please-___
> Either one of my OCs from here.
> *S*TYLE ✮
> ...



can i do bunstelle? thats my dA username haha


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> can i do bunstelle? thats my dA username haha



OMG, really? XD And yes! Sending btb~ :>


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> seeee im better with girls + no sketch



how much RLC does these cost? qq its soooo cute


----------



## oreo (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> how much RLC does these cost? qq its soooo cute



omgomg, i was going to ask this question too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eeeeeeeeeep, i want my mayor eating ice cream


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

*(◕‿◕✿)*

*O*C REF(S) ✮ 




*S*TYLE ✮ chibi
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ holding a white bunny plush!
*A*MOUNT ✮ 7OO TBT


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Ugh, I want one of these. http://i.imgur.com/GkWHPI5.png
This is the colored chibi right?

How much would it be for two chibis holding hands?


----------



## Royce (Feb 21, 2015)

THESE ARE ADORABLE!! 
i wanna order another one , but i is broke...


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Amilee said:


> how much RLC does these cost? qq its soooo cute





milkbae said:


> omgomg, i was going to ask this question too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it depends on the mayor/oc!!



buuunii said:


> *O*C REF(S) ✮
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sorry i closed sketches ;-; it's because normally i dont sketch and im kinda forcing myself to do it so it doesnt look as good ;A;



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ugh, I want one of these. http://i.imgur.com/GkWHPI5.png
> This is the colored chibi right?
> 
> How much would it be for two chibis holding hands?



2 girls = 1400,

a girl and a boy = 1600

boy + boy = 1800

i dont draw boys, as it says on my thread, and the ones i do rarely accept & draw have to be feminine, plus extra tbt because they are more difficult for me xD


----------



## oreo (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> it depends on the mayor/oc!!



how much would it cost for my mayor? 


Spoiler


----------



## sailorerika (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm a bit confused. You're no longer doing the chibis right?
*never mind, I read that they're open*


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

What does a chibi look like then?


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What does a chibi look like then?



oops i forgot to edit the first page, did it just now D:

--



Spoiler: mc4pros











still trying to be consistent

i am p garbage at coloring, so i kinda wanna do a collab w someone, idk..

- - - Post Merge - - -



milkbae said:


> omgomg, i was going to ask this question too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they take me a little above an hour, so like $7 ;v;

yup i can do ice cream, popsicles or w/e, i love drawing food in their mouths


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll message you my mayor's ref in a little bit!
I'm very excited about your chibis being open again ;3;


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> oops i forgot to edit the first page, did it just now D:
> 
> --
> 
> ...



THIS IS SO CUTE! OMG, I can't even <33 ;o; Thank you~!!


----------



## Amilee (Feb 21, 2015)

aaah i wish i had the tbt for your chibis c:
they are sooo cute! QQ


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

Kinda want a chibi hnnng


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Kinda want a chibi hnnng



urges u

--

Ooh guys if you give me some info about their personality/likes it helps me come up w cuter ideas for poses n stuff


----------



## fup10k (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok! So, here is my information since your inbox is full, just PM me back the info lol: 


Spoiler









I definitely want a standalone picture of her
and
then I was thinking I should get a picture of them together too? 
So here's another picture of my first mayor (so u can see better details, my last ref was so crappy lol)





So I know that for all of it in TBT it would be 2100, but how much in USD?
Please pm me back! lol.


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

Are males still unavailable?
/hesitant


----------



## oreo (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> they take me a little above an hour, so like $7 ;v;
> 
> yup i can do ice cream, popsicles or w/e, i love drawing food in their mouths


ah my *** god it is totally worth the money hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn, i got to stop buying bath and body works candles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_-marks a tiny flag on top of your shop's roof-_ I'LL BE BACK SOON, MY LOVE


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> seeee im better with girls + no sketch
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



DIS ONE x______________x I will be back once I've figured out what I want my Mayor to look like ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

And because I just got one from you xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> 2 girls = 1400,
> 
> a girl and a boy = 1600
> 
> ...


Ah yes! Sorry about that, one is a boy. I don't want to cause you stress so I won't. However, I would like you to draw my in-game mayooorr perhapppps. You're art is fab. I shall grab a form!

....wait whats an emoji lol.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 21, 2015)

hnnng...

I need to make a girl OC :L


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

*ヽ(○･▽･○)ﾉ*

Is that an emoji lol?

*O*C REF(S) ✮ {✮}
*S*TYLE ✮ CHIBI 
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ Give me sweets! Macaroons, Cake, Lollipops, Cookies as examples. Could you also make some of the sweets star shaped. #^^#
*A*MOUNT ✮ 700 tbt bells


----------



## buuunii (Feb 21, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> urges u
> 
> --
> 
> Ooh guys if you give me some info about their personality/likes it helps me come up w cuter ideas for poses n stuff


Screw it I'll do chibi
Okay so my braid bun is a playful cutie that's naivee but adorable and a troublemaker >:'D


----------



## piichinu (Feb 21, 2015)

Alright both of you are accepted!

And fup, I pm'ed you

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay guys, my dad made me get off the computer... So I set my alarm to 3 am and I'm going to lurk around until I fall asleep, wake up at 3 and get drawing


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

Zenith said:


> Are males still unavailable?
> /hesitant



still unavailable, sorry :c


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

my coloring is still dull... trying to work on that


----------



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> my coloring is still dull... trying to work on that



no wayyy it's gorgoeus ;3; i love how soft you make everything look! I love it!


----------



## buuunii (Feb 22, 2015)

I actually like the way you color
Like PLZ teach me senpai


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee they are so so cute ;w;


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

fup10k said:


> no wayyy it's gorgoeus ;3; i love how soft you make everything look! I love it!



glad u like it ;a; //



buuunii said:


> I actually like the way you color
> Like PLZ teach me senpai



i feel like the way u color and other artists color stands out more?? idk //v\\ thanks though!!
i like my hair coloring, it's just the clothing that i can never get right. maybe ill make the lines thinner 



snapdragon said:


> Bunnee they are so so cute ;w;



thankies ;///;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wanna stream.. but would anyone even come is what im worried about. bc its embarrassing

so with that in mind... would anyone be willing to come to a stream


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> glad u like it ;a; //
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm at home I would...I'm just not sure how to watch a stream...?


----------



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

I can watch for a little bit  like 15-20mins


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

oh you just click the link i provide and thats all you gotta do xD


----------



## buuunii (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd be there stalking


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> oh you just click the link i provide and thats all you gotta do xD



Oh haha ok! If I'm home, I will watch it!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

https://join.me/896-869-083

 . E[SPTS ok this is going to be embarrassing


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> https://join.me/896-869-083
> 
> . E[SPTS ok this is going to be embarrassing



YAY!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Can't wait to watch


----------



## buuunii (Feb 22, 2015)

I HAD TO GO AND NOW ITS PAUSED AHH


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## snapdragon (Feb 22, 2015)

The finished ones!!!! Ahhh!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>



QAQ so cute omfg ♥

If slots are still open, I'd like another chibi ; v ;

*O*C REF(S) ✮ My nameless OC from here 
*S*TYLE ✮ Chibi
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ ♥ Can she be holding her little pet plush? ; u ;
*A*MOUNT ✮ 700


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

sure


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> sure



yay~ sending btb ; u ;


----------



## fup10k (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>



;A; I love it so much oh my god~~~~ they're SO CUTE
Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee said:


>



*dying of cuteness*


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks!

--

CLOSED GUYS


----------



## buuunii (Feb 22, 2015)

Is the livestream still up?!?!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Is the livestream still up?!?!



nope!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

Bunnee, I actually love your coloring. In a way I wish I knew how to color like you.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

omg now i have finally enough bells and you are closed qq i hate my life :c


----------



## piichinu (Feb 22, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Bunnee, I actually love your coloring. In a way I wish I knew how to color like you.


Omggg thanks so much<3



Amilee said:


> omg now i have finally enough bells and you are closed qq i hate my life :c



I have an auction I guess
Blame school it ruins everything


----------



## Amilee (Feb 22, 2015)

school is always to blame haha


----------



## piichinu (Feb 23, 2015)

In the summer or on spring break if I'm not traveling, I'm gonna do a two week art "slave" (I hate the name of it) thing... More info soon


----------



## buuunii (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't do art slave. More like
Art associate
Art maid
Art host
Art mayor
Art supplier
Art mafia
Art dealer
Art bun (<- das me)


----------



## piichinu (Feb 23, 2015)

Art dealer sounds gr8, or associate
So do supplier and mayor is cute aaaa
We're both buns and I LOVE art bun but I'm not stealing that from u

- - - Post Merge - - -

Delayed start, school starts 10:40

been here since 7:06
currently: 9:39

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I gotta type up that loyalty program soon
currency: buns


----------



## buuunii (Feb 23, 2015)

We can both be buns. Yeeeeeeh!!
WE CAN HAVE ALL THE AMAZING TITLES


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

*O*C REF(S) :


Spoiler





purple bow-wig, a dress with tan at the top and a black cat with its eyes closed, the dress has dark blue at the bottom. she wears the item 'snow boots' in the acnl game. { snow boots image }


*S*TYLE ✮ Chibi!
*E*XTRA INFO ✮ can she be holding a pink, heart balloon
*A*MOUNT ✮ Uh, 800 tbt? idk how much extra for the rush


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

My shop is closed atm, I'm sorry! ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

yeey wips



Spoiler:  










open img in new tab for biggerr


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 24, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> yeey wips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeeeee, soo cute! The little plush bunny, ahhhh! ouo I can't wait for my commission to be completed! ^.^


----------



## buuunii (Feb 24, 2015)

AWW YEEEEEH
LOOKIT MA BUN BUN


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

i gotta color now but i blew off my homework oo ps


----------



## buuunii (Feb 24, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> i gotta color now but i blew off my homework oo ps



GO DO YER HOMEWERK
//tots neglects hw too


----------



## piichinu (Feb 26, 2015)

coloring 4 chibis at the same time rn ; 

also after that auction and these comms, i think i might do rlc only auctions or set price, because like im starting to not need tbt ; - ; /\?


----------



## deerui (Feb 26, 2015)

ahh I don't mean to rush you,but is the deer girl almost finished?
Just wondering because you said it'd be done on like, Tuesday-Wednesday ; v ;;


----------



## piichinu (Feb 26, 2015)

deerui said:


> ahh I don't mean to rush you,but is the deer girl almost finished?
> Just wondering because you said it'd be done on like, Tuesday-Wednesday ; v ;;



no, I had an orthodontist appointment which my mom took me to so I was stranded at her house


----------



## deerui (Feb 27, 2015)

Ahh, okay, just pm when finished, thanks! 

(( and sorry ))


----------



## piichinu (Feb 28, 2015)

Spoiler:  











sorry, my dad would not let me on the computer to post these uwu;
individuals going to be sent out soon ~

SEPARATE ONES: http://i.imgur.com/7ZhgeoH.png http://i.imgur.com/JraSs15.png http://i.imgur.com/HiPC4R6.png http://i.imgur.com/RtRQccn.png

and with that + fup's commission, i am going to be closed for a loooooooooong time. probably forever if the collab my friend and i are doing works out.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

OMG SERIOUSLY BUNNEE I CAN'T HANDLE IT THESE ARE JUST ASDFGHJKL AHHHHHHHHHH PLEASE DON'T LEAVE FOREVER OR JUST TELL US WHERE YOU'RE GOING :3


----------



## piichinu (Feb 28, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> OMG SERIOUSLY BUNNEE I CAN'T HANDLE IT THESE ARE JUST ASDFGHJKL AHHHHHHHHHH PLEASE DON'T LEAVE FOREVER OR JUST TELL US WHERE YOU'RE GOING :3



Oh im still on here. xD i meant this shop will probs be closed forever and my friend and i are gonna try and do a rlc collab shop. only if the collab we're trying rn looks good. the info will be posted on here and deviantart

i would do the lineart: http://prntscr.com/6b098n
and she colors ^^^

so u can see this style isnt as """"squishy"""" but oh well, i think this is a good change for me to try to make more detailed stuffs


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Oh im still on here. xD i meant this shop will probs be closed forever and my friend and i are gonna try and do a rlc collab shop. only if the collab we're trying rn looks good. the info will be posted on here and deviantart
> 
> i would do the lineart: http://prntscr.com/6b098n
> and she colors ^^^
> ...



oh phewwww i was like NO I NEED SOME MORE OF BUNNEE'S STUFF xD the new one is soooooo cute too!!!!!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 28, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeep, THANK YOU SO MUCH! My little bunbun OC looks wonderful! c: <3333


----------



## buuunii (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so much! It looks adorable ahhhh


----------



## oreo (Feb 28, 2015)

/dead because i just saw your new art and it is so heavenly, hnnnggg
IDC IF YOU TAKE A LONG TIME BUT WHENEVER YOU COME BACK, I'M HUNTING THE NUMBER 1 SLOT! ; A ;
i'll stalk this thread daily, ehehe


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh thank you so much Buu---- I mean piimisu lol.
I have no idea what she's eating but I love it, I love this pic! To me it looks like an anpan with a star on top. I know it's meant to be a donut but yum. XD
I'm going to miss this shop *sniff*


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2015)

glad you guys like it ;V;//






umm, this is a collab between me, and my friend miimisu i did the lineart she did the AWESOME coloring.. opinions? we're going to host a custom auction soon so please look out for it!


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> glad you guys like it ;V;//
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that Nui Harime??!! i love her she's my fave character
it's so pretty omg, so pink too, it's an awesome piece! I love everything about it damn


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 1, 2015)

piimisu said:


> glad you guys like it ;V;//
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O
M
G
That's so cuuuute~! ; o ; I love both the lineart and coloring! <33 This is an amazing collaberation! I love the rosy glow! (?｡• ᵕ •｡`)


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> O
> M
> G
> That's so cuuuute~! ; o ; I love both the lineart and coloring! <33 This is an amazing collaberation! I love the rosy glow! (?｡• ᵕ •｡`)


thank you! QAQ



Aradai said:


> is that Nui Harime??!! i love her she's my fave character
> it's so pretty omg, so pink too, it's an awesome piece! I love everything about it damn


yes, my friend wants to sell that piece of art, but im not sure if anyone would buy it bc its not their own character xD anyway we'll probably put it up, next to the auction just in case. yes shes one of my fave characters to draw, my friend suggested her for the example. thanks!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 1, 2015)

That is so pretty ;A; i would definitely participate in an auction for one of one of my mayors lol


----------



## pengutango (Mar 1, 2015)

Ooh! Overall it looks awesome!  I don't like pink really, but she still looks cute. I always thought your coloring was perfectly fine, but it's interesting to see a collab though.

If I could offer one lil critique, her head seems a bit huge. Like, I know with chibis, stuff can be exaggerated, but for some reason it looks a lil off in this one. That could be the style you're going for, but just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2015)

fup10k said:


> That is so pretty ;A; i would definitely participate in an auction for one of one of my mayors lol


im working on it now hehe



pengutango said:


> Ooh! Overall it looks awesome!  I don't like pink really, but she still looks cute. I always thought your coloring was perfectly fine, but it's interesting to see a collab though.
> 
> If I could offer one lil critique, her head seems a bit huge. Like, I know with chibis, stuff can be exaggerated, but for some reason it looks a lil off in this one. That could be the style you're going for, but just wanted to throw that out there.



big foreheads are a stylistic choice for me x3. thankies

- - - Post Merge - - -

AUCTION POSTED: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ION-&#9829;-BUNSTELLE-amp-MIIMISU-OPEN-HB-USD


----------

